# Coop foundation almost complete!



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is impressive!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is impressive!


When I was a young boy back in the 50's and 60's my dad built some sidewalks and garden walls and he had me help him. I remember what he did to this day. Thank you dad!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man stacked stone for the coop? Your birds are going to be styling. 

Slippy and you are going to put the rest of us to shame.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They will indeed be styling! My new coop is on a slight slope like yours. I had a bunch of sawmill poplar so I built the base with that, it won't last as long as yours though. I made the floor of the same rough sawn poplar planks and filled the space beneath with a bunch of scrap insulation from the barn. I even tried to seal up all the cracks with spray foam. I guess time will tell if the insulation was a good idea or not.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is going to be a beautiful location!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like you have enough tree cover to discourage hawks. That helps me a lot.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

That is an awesome foundation @Slacker

Can't wait for the rest of the build!

Looks like you got plenty of cover for predators so make sure you predator proof the coop!


----------

